# Taurus 24/7 Pro LS rear sight stuck



## shootandhike (Jan 11, 2009)

I bought a used Taurus 27/7 Pro LS. It is shooting to the right. So I tryed to adjust the rear sight. You can see it is off to one side. But, almost broke my wrench trying to loosen it. I have sprayed it, taped it..... Nothing loosens it up. Guess I need some suggestions.


----------

